# Khorne Dreadnought



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Some of you may have seen my last project, a *Red Corsair's Land Raider.* It turned out fairly good from the responses I received. (Thanks again!) I have had that particular Land Raider for many, many years and only now got around to painting it. Well, I dug up an even older model that I have owned since second edition 40k was released, a chaos dreadnought. It had a heavy plasma gun (2nd ed. wording, it's a plasma cannon by todays definition) and a power claw (now just a DCCW.) I have had it sitting, never assembled or painted this entire time in my drawer collecting dust. Seeing as I am flat broke and wanted something to paint, I busted it out. 

Well, better late then never. So, here it is....
































































First off, I really do not like the static pose of the standard dreadnought model. It is boring and unoriginal to me, so I had a go at changing it up. I cut out the normal helmeted front with a dremel tool and replaced it with a khorne skull fascia made of greenstuff and a plastic khorne emblem. I also repositioned the arms, legs, torso to lower leg mount and foot joints to be more dramatic. Everything was pinned in place. The resulting gaps were greenstuffed. The hardest part for me was the right arm. I didn't want the not so attractive plasma cannon arm, so I butchered together another DCCW from some bits left over from the ork killa cans kit. I cut out the plasma cannon, filed smooth and added some greenstuff, the choppy bit, some skulls, a bit of chain and a lot of patience. This was my first real attempt at using greenstuff other than making little balls or for just filling tiny gaps, but to create an actual part for the model. 

As for painting, it was rather straight forward with red, brass and dulled boltgun all around. The Khorne symbol is free handed and so is the Ultramarines "U" on the rhino door. (For some reason I really like how the base turned out.)

Sorry for all the words... what do you think of it?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Love it mate. Love the pose, and I have never seen that model before. The painting is lush, and I like how it looks worn, like the back panels just above the skull in the 2nd from last picture (how you do that btw?), and the simple battle damage I think is really effective. Is it just a very light stroke of a silver colour?

Some rep is needed for you!
edit - gotta spread rep around first.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see the old Chaos Dreadnought get a dynamic pose makeover. 
You have pretty much adressed all the things I did not like about the this kit (although gotta say ,the claw was the cc weapon I liked least out of the three options available on that old dread).

I have had one knocking about since it was a new kit, may have to finally get it done with this inspiration fresh in mind. Great job.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic mate. The new pose really adds some life to the model. The cc arm looks very tidy too.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful remodelling, with a paint job to match. Well done.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fantastic work yet again, i love the hedge-cutter weapon :grin:. you have really captured the pose well, and your painting does the model justice. 
i hope i can rep you, but after the land raider i am not sure.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments, I do appreciate it. k:




Ultra111 said:


> I like how it looks worn, like the back panels just above the skull in the 2nd from last picture (how you do that btw?), and the simple battle damage I think is really effective. Is it just a very light stroke of a silver colour?


The red is rather straight forward. Gray primer, blood red base, baal red wash, devlin mud wash, boltgun metal for the weathering with a final badab black wash in the recesses. 

The scratches were added to the model last, and all they are is thinned boltgun metal and a fine detail brush with a light touch and a shaky hand.



Viscount Vash said:


> You have pretty much adressed all the things I did not like about the this kit (although gotta say ,the claw was the cc weapon I liked least out of the three options available on that old dread).


I know what you mean about the claw arm, it isn't my first choice from the old kit either. I liked the old thunder hammer arm the best with the power scythe arm a close second, but seeing as the claw was the only one I had, I was at a loss for a choice.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very dramatic conversion, with a great paint job.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very dramatic conversion, with a great paint job.


Thanks! :victory:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

That is just an epic dreadnought. I would love to see it running side by side with my alienought (aka: the Dreadafex) in a 4k khorne slaughter army. The damage effects are awesome and i like the base a lot. Keep it up.
woog out!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This is great work and a really well done paint job to match teh excellent conversion work. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome Dreadnought


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jdwoogie said:


> That is just an epic dreadnought. I would love to see it running side by side with my alienought (aka: the Dreadafex) in a 4k khorne slaughter army. The damage effects are awesome and i like the base a lot. Keep it up.
> woog out!


Thanks woog. Seeing as we live within a reasonable distance from each other we might be able to setup a meet and greet/khorne slaughterfest!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

this look so f'en sick man +rep


----------

